# Pico upgrade



## ZenShot (Oct 16, 2015)

I saw on the Beretta that the upgraded Pico has an improved trigger and the slide is easier to rack. 
Does anyone know if existing Pico owners can purchase an upgrade kit from Beretta?


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

As of now, you have to send it in. Beretta may also reduce the height of your mag followers.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm curious. I couldn't find anything on the internet about the improved trigger but the Pico has a history of flying under the radar. It's almost like Beretta never wanted to sell it. I'm VERY happy with my Pico & because it's so small & light it goes with me everywhere, always, no matter what I'm wearing. But, the trigger feels like 10-12 pounds, which is a lot for an 11.5 ounce gun. Smooth & crisp but a little heavy. Shoots fine at 7 yards though. If anyone can find anything about an improved trigger upgrade for the Pico please post it here, thx. Update: found it. http://www.berettasupport.com/applications/php_pico/pico_serial_form.htm


----------



## Hackman (Oct 23, 2015)

Has anyone here had the "upgrade" done on their Pico?

I'm curious as to the outcome - pros and cons. And did you get your original parts returned with the pistol?

I've heard that they are just replacing the recoil springs and the trigger spring, but they will not send the springs to you. They require you to send them the entire pistol at your cost. Yet the instructions for replacing the trigger spring can be found in the owner's manual. And the recoil springs are no longer available from Brownells. So I'm hesitant to send mine in. It sounds like they may be doing more than just spring replacement and it may come back in a condition that makes it impossible to be returned to it's original condition. 

I've also heard of some folks who have altered their triggers to make them lighter. Does anyone here have any insight on that?

I'd appreciate any commentary on this.

Thanks


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

Bunch of commentary in the last couple pages of this thread:

New Beretta Pico 380ACP Pistol - Page 31 - Beretta Forum

New Beretta Pico 380ACP Pistol - Page 29 - Beretta Forum

Or you could just read the whole thread for a complete history lesson on the Pico.


----------



## Hackman (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for the link.


----------

